# Art/Object Issues > Collections Care >  AIC Collections Care Network Proposal

## Fra-gee-lay

Hello all,

I didn't see this posted and may have missed it on the ListServ along the way or while on paternity leave.  If that's the case, here it is again!  This post could have fit intot he Conservation Forum as well.

Please click on the following link pertaining to a "Proposal for the creation of an AIC Collections Care Network" It will tell you everything you need to know and give all the reasons why I've posted it.  

I recently submitted my two cents in support of this, as did Ashely right after me!  :Smile: 

Best,

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Hi Matt, 

Actually a notice and call for comments was posted on the listserve on September 22 but nothing has been placed on this site until now. Good thinking! 
I think the potential for the CCN is tremendous and it could possibly be a location to place much of the most established information that we piece together here and of course in the listServe archive. Hopefully we can help out with that endeavor and our site can act as a suppliment for more details on the practical application of information that can be placed there. Very exciting!
Thanks for posting!

Ashley

----------


## tofayel563

Hi gus,
You Know better about collection care network.

www.conservators-converse.org/author/rachaelp/


Regards

----------

